# NTs and sensitivity



## Sonne (Oct 29, 2010)

NTs and sensitivity

so, i'm curious. i'm getting the feeling after reading more about the INTJ type, that INTJs have a strained relationship with sensitivity. It's seen as a weakness, etc. 


But, is sensitivity really something which goes against the nature of INTJs?


Any unusally sensitive INTJs out there?


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

Just because they're NTs doesn't make them inhuman or something.

I'm very sensitive about a lot of issues.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I think I'm more sensitive than most people in general. Events in my life sort of pushed me that way. While I'm sensitive, I'm not emotional.


----------



## Sonne (Oct 29, 2010)

Troisi said:


> I think I'm more sensitive than most people in general. Events in my life sort of pushed me that way. While I'm sensitive, I'm not emotional.



good point. i guess i should distinguish between the two. So, you're saying, your sensitivity is internal, but your expression of it is never external?


----------



## Alima (Mar 28, 2010)

Anita said:


> your sensitivity is internal, but your expression of it is never external?


*Yes....... *


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

Being sensitive and being emotional can be two different things actually. While one can be sensitive and get hurt easily, one may not show it or get driven by his current torrents of hurt emotions. The rationals are the best examples of it. Even if they get hurt, they first analyze the situation before reacting to it. And their reactions are more driven by a logical response to the situation than a hurtful egotistical blast. 

For example, if I know my friend is angry on me for some stupid things I did, even though his/her words might hurt me, I will not react to it emotionally or egotistically. Rather I'd understand the situation from his/her perspective before I utter anything. Usually I try to calm him/her down coolly or lend myself more for venting their inner most anger and grievances. At the end, their anger subsides after the initial outburst and they patch up happily.:laughing:


----------



## Jazzlee (Aug 28, 2010)

Sensitivity? Hmm. Well, if you're only talking of INTJs, the INTJs I know can be pretty touchy about a few specific things. As a whole, they aren't that sensitive, but if you touch their Achilles' heel, boy, will they throw a fit. (Or rather, steam quietly and refuse to talk to you for months, then not being able to/not wanting to explain why they were mad in the first place even after you've made up, leaving you to clue it out yourself.)

But emotional, they are not.

I think this applies to most NTs, right? It's the same for me. On the other hand, if somebody starts poking at _my_ Achilles' heel, I start arguing for all I'm worth, and once I've let it out of my system, my anger completely subsides. But that's just anger, though -- if I get hurt, I don't show it.


----------

